# Julia Holter



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Her latest album _Have You in My Wilderness_ has just been released. Much more poppy and accessible than the rather intellectual albums previously. The critics are universal in their praise and I love it too. Still a little oblique, but beautifully put together.


----------

